# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  The Agas Map of Early Modern London

## KMAlexander

I was trying to pin down some resources on 16th-century symbols on urban maps I kept running across on maps (in this case crosses) and while I was doing that I stumbled across *The Agas Map of Early Modern London*. What a resource! Interactive and filled with loads of fascinating details. I highly recommend checking it out. I cannot be held responsible for the time you spend there.

----------


## Silky Johnson

fascinating

----------


## DrWho42

this looks apt for a friend's _trail of cthulhu_ campaign set in london  :Very Happy:

----------


## KMAlexander

Well, that sounds fun, DrWho42.

----------


## Sidmandoo

Stumbled on a post you made with a wonderful Manhattan/Brooklyn map and then found your brushes.  These are really, really cool.  Thank you!

----------


## KMAlexander

> Stumbled on a post you made with a wonderful Manhattan/Brooklyn map and then found your brushes.  These are really, really cool.  Thank you!


You're very welcome! Good luck with your map-making!

----------

